# First Cigar Pen



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

This is my first Cigar Pen to build. It is a Rockler Kit with Mesquite that came from Mequiteman.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

looks good, one of my favorite styles to turn


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice ! LL


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really Fine lookin cigar there, Tails...

I hope you don't mind a minor hijack, but Curtis's "Taste of Texas Sampler" is a really nice assortment of some good lookin' wood.. You can't buy just that, but he will sell it if you buy one or more of the fancy blanks...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking Pen Mate!! I really like the Cigars, not to heavy or bulky and they have an elegant look to them. Great work!!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Really Fine lookin cigar there, Tails...
> 
> I hope you don't mind a minor hijack, but Curtis's "Taste of Texas Sampler" is a really nice assortment of some good lookin' wood.. You can't buy just that, but he will sell it if you buy one or more of the fancy blanks...


Tortuga,
I do have an order enroute that contains The Taste of Texas. Several of those just may go into Cigars.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Really Fine lookin cigar there, Tails...
> 
> I hope you don't mind a minor hijack, but Curtis's "Taste of Texas Sampler" is a really nice assortment of some good lookin' wood.. You can't buy just that, but he will sell it if you buy one or more of the fancy blanks...


what is the blank...bottom row, 3rd from the right


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont know, but it sure is nice looking. Maybe Mesquiteman will see it and chime in.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> what is the blank...bottom row, 3rd from the right


Not sure, Bill..closest in my assortment might be Chinaberry or Black Cherry..but the curvature of grain is not the same in my assortment.. I think the assortments vary...Mebbe Curtis will chime in with what it is...jim


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

That is a piece of spalted Escarpment Live Oak. I don't ahve any more of that right now, though. And yes, the assortment varies, depending on what I have at the time. I cut a bunch of different stuff and try to send nothing but good blanks that I would be happy to turn. I don't sell the Taste of Texas Sampler by itself since this is a value added service for the folks that buy my other blanks. I charge $15 for the set which is pretty cheap for the potential quantity I can get in the box. I price it that way to thank the folks that buy my premium blanks.

That said, I may consider making it available as a stand alone purchase if there was enough interest but I would have to ask a higher price. Many of the woods that I include are not commercially available anywhere else and are true Texas exotics!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good looking pen.


----------

